# Whatcha cooking on Christmas?



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

For the first time in my life, my mother is allowing someone else to cook Christmas dinner. That someone is me. I am making a smoked roasted pork loin with three potato hash, roasted asparagus and apple cigar gravy. I already worked on the pork and now it's marinading in some dry rub and a little rootbeer mixed with liquid smoke

































Happy eating.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Going with my families traditional Holiday feast.

Turkey
Ham
Green Beans
Deviled eggs
Potato salad
Homemade Mac&Cheese
Cornbread dressing
Giblet gravy
Fried corn (family recipe for cream styled corn)
Collard greens
Homemade yeast rolls
Sweet potato casserole
Cranberry sauce
Various cakes and pies

I am sure I am forgetting some stuff but these are the basics. :dr

The pork loin looks like it is going to be great!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Hope so, sounds like the Habano house will be stuffed to the gills this year.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Smoke a turkey on the grill, mashed potatoes boiled in chicken stock with turkey gravy, cajun grilled corn on the cob, and slow simmered green beans with vidalia onions and maple bacon.


----------



## Macrophylla (Dec 15, 2012)

Standing Rib Roast this year, been dry aging it for three weeks in the beer fridge.

Roast potatoes
Yorkshire pudding
Roasted Brussel Sprouts
Green Bean Casserole
Sweet Potato Casserole
Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Macrophylla said:


> Standing Rib Roast this year, been dry aging it for three weeks in the beer fridge.
> 
> Roast potatoes
> Yorkshire pudding
> ...


I knew I was forgetting something! Add Mac&Cheese to my line-up.

Sounds Delicious Simon.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Christmas day hmmm poi? Maybe spam oh lord no spam, but definitely pineapple and macadamia nuts!!! Oh and lots and lots of booozeeeeeee!!! Ha 

Seriously, Christmas Eve is time with the familia and we are making cioppino. Mmmmm mmmm good. By the way Scott when is dinner? The pork loin looks awesome!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

We always do something different each year and it looks like the consensus for this year will be RIBS!! All the extra's haven't been decided on yet but a wet and dry rub marinade, then slow cooked (about 215 degrees) in the oven; then finished on the grill for a nice char with a doctored up barbecue sauce! Always been a tried and true, successful choice!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Dinner is in Barnegat bay at 5 pm


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll be cooking premium unleaded. I will be driving to Jersey for dinner. Turkey, ham, and lamb likely over there.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

scottw said:


> Dinner is in Barnegat bay at 5 pm


I am stopping in and then off to Shawn's for ribs. Then Hawaii lol


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

cigargirlie said:


> I am stopping in and then off to Shawn's for ribs. Then Hawaii lol


My ribs fall off the bone - literally! Have to cut them in slabs of 4 in order to get them onto the grill without falling apart. We'll probably be eating around 6:30 PM G!!!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Hot and cold antipasto
Homemade sausage bread
Lasagna or home made ravioli
Ham
Ground beef-sopressata-asiago cheese --stuffing
Mixed salad
Desserts
Cherry and white chocolate cheesecake
Cannoli
Tiramisu
Brownies-crumb cake 3 different biscotti-ricotta cookies
coffee and espresso


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh Vit, I forgot to mention. My brother is stopping at Clementes in Hackensack to buy the apps. Hot and sweet soppresata, prosciutto, mutz and some sausage breads. He usually gets some ricotta salata as well.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Will be working Christmas Eve and Day evenings, so we're holding off on the big dinner until the 30th, when daughter and her boyfriend will be joining us.

Along with baked Mac & Cheese, a big pot of Collards, and cornbread, I'm hoping to get a repeat of one of these...


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> My ribs fall off the bone - literally! Have to cut them in slabs of 4 in order to get them onto the grill without falling apart. We'll probably be eating around 6:30 PM G!!!


Sounds awesome!!! I will be there. Quick question dry rub or sauce? Lol


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

My son is using his new dutch oven to cook us a 3 bone prime rib roast 

I'm making mac n cheese, potatoes, gravy, and brussel sprouts


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I actually love Brussels sprouts.....love em.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

cigargirlie said:


> Sounds awesome!!! I will be there. Quick question dry rub or sauce? Lol


BOTH!! Honest to goodness!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Since we moved up here to Central Florida, Christmas dinner has been pretty much just me, my wife and 2 kids (college age now). We don't have a true tradition - the kids decide what they want and that's what I (we) make. This year its my "fall off the bone ribs".

I marinate the ribs in a dry and wet rub for 24 hrs (just finished that up).
Dry Rub: Season Salt, Garlic Powder, Chili Powder, Cumin, Paprika and lots of Brown Sugar.









Wet Rub: Sweet Baby Rays Bar B Q sauce, a tad of mustard, A1 sauce & Worsestershire all mixed together.









Cut the slab into 4 or 5 ribs each; small slit between each bone, dry rub & wet rub on both sides; wrap in tinfoil meat side down and marinate.


















Tomorrow they will go in the oven for about 4 hrs at 205 degrees. Then they get finished on the grill on the lowest setting for about 12 - 15 minutes or so, enough to caramelize all the sauce and get a little char. I'll baste with the wet sauce while on the grill and walla = Shawn's "fall of the bone ribs"!

The wife takes care of all the side dishes and we enjoy a nice quiet Christmas Dinner till the kids friends come over and finish up all the leftovers.

Happy cooking to all and Merry Christmas to you and yours!!


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

No black pepper? I dont know if I could make a rib rub without black pepper, but I use pepper on everything. Looks damn good though :hungry:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Just finished dinner. Here is it presented. Btw Shawn, your ribs sound great


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

got our normal Christmas tradition rib roast for dinner tonight cooked to perfection :second:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

We cooked our prime rib, outside, in a trash can.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Hickory Smoked Turkey, Mash n Gravy, Green Beans and Maple Bacon.

View attachment 74085


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry i am late to the party!
Christmas eve is the same every year.
In tradition carrying on what Dad taught us R.I.P!
First you can turn away no one who comes on Christmas Eve that worked out rather well as those who know me flocked to my home.
Many unexpected guests many i have not seen in years. A sister i have not spoken with in 15 years. My brother Tom also flew in from San Diego for food laughs and fun.
Menu is 7 different seafood's for me only seafood i omit the fish.
Clams Calamari Scungili Mussels Shrimp Crabs Lobster been that way as long as i can remember.
I usually fry Zeppole for desert. This year i made Ricotta Zeppole as my sister brought Grandma's recipe R.I.P!
Christmas Day is a big breakfast.
Dinner this year was Lasagne salad fresh baked bread and pies for desert.
Hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds great Tony....especially the unexpected guests.


----------

